# another tetra question



## bluenosebully (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi I had a trio of tetras not for sure the sex but 1 died and the 2 I have left looked exactly the same, I was just looking at them and now 1 has extremely long fins. The dorsal is sailed way up and to a point while the anal fin goes almost to end of its tail fin and hudge. The other 1 still looks the same fins still "normal" looking in comparison to its body. I dnt have much experience with these guys and was wandering if any 1 else has.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

bluenosebully said:


> Hi I had a trio of tetras not for sure the sex but 1 died and the 2 I have left looked exactly the same, I was just looking at them and now 1 has extremely long fins. The dorsal is sailed way up and to a point while the anal fin goes almost to end of its tail fin and hudge. The other 1 still looks the same fins still "normal" looking in comparison to its body. I dnt have much experience with these guys and was wandering if any 1 else has.


Hello blue...

Tetras are schooling fish and schooling is important for health. You really need to get six or eight more or the two you have will becomed stressed. This typically leads to a very short life.

B


----------



## bluenosebully (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, I know they're a schooling fish I was planning on gettin.g a school but my Cichlids have taken over. I have them in with some other tropicals including other tetras I know its not the same just don't have room for more fish my 30 is already fully stocked some would probally say over stocked but they are all healthy and haven't had a fish get sick or die so don't want to add any more and really cause problems.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

bluenosebully said:


> Hi I had a trio of tetras not for sure the sex but 1 died and the 2 I have left looked exactly the same, I was just looking at them and now 1 has extremely long fins. The dorsal is sailed way up and to a point while the anal fin goes almost to end of its tail fin and hudge. The other 1 still looks the same fins still "normal" looking in comparison to its body. I dnt have much experience with these guys and was wandering if any 1 else has.


I don't see what you're asking here? Do you know the type of Tetra? Can you post a pic? Most Tetras don't actually school, but everyone seems to think they do. Most actually form shoals, which is similar to a school. I would agree with going with the amount you have if buying 3-4 more would just add to an already overstocked situation.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

bluenosebully said:


> Thanks for the reply, I know they're a schooling fish I was planning on gettin.g a school but my Cichlids have taken over. I have them in with some other tropicals including other tetras I know its not the same just don't have room for more fish my 30 is already fully stocked some would probally say over stocked but they are all healthy and haven't had a fish get sick or die so don't want to add any more and really cause problems.


Hello again blue...

Hopefully, you have the Cichlids in their own "species" tank. Small fish, like Tetras would be a quick snack for your Cichlids.

You can have different species of Tetras in the same tank. All Tetras are schooling fish, which just means that by themselves they get stressed possibly because they might be in danger, so they need the company of other Tetras. They'll all school in a group. Kind of like different species of Corydoras (the little cats) will group together.

You probably know that Cichlids aren't good with small fish because of their size and aggressive behavior. Any large fish, peaceful or not can make a meal of a little one. Especially if the little one is as brightly colored as most of the Tetras.

As far as stocking limits, just make sure you're removing and replacing at least half the tank water every week. By flushing a lot of pure, treated tap water through your tank, you'll maintain a stable environment for your fish and plants.

Just a thought.

B


----------

